# Mystery coffin found in woods



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Pretty weird story.

http://www.nola.com/news/t-p/sttammany/index.ssf?/base/news-9/129654543249910.xml&coll=1


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sounds like a potential prop waiting for the right home


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Free coffin!


----------

